# New Design Coming Soon



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm really excited about this, I think it will turn out well. I just hired a designer with a lot of experience doing forum designs to redesign Talk About Marriage.

All of the functionality that everyone is used to will stay the same. The site will just hopefully look a lot nicer!

I hope you guys like it.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent, though I like this design maybe the other will be even more inviting.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, the current look isn't bad at all. I just wanted to go with something more professional and inviting is a good adjective as well. The current design, I kind of threw together overnight.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

The designer is the same guy that did this site, which I really like: Orlando Teens - Powered by vBulletin

Of course, Talk About Marriage won't have a "teen" theme to it, but I really like his use of custom graphics.


----------

